# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Real letro?

## KyleJumpjets

Hey guys.

I got some letro in pill form here. Lab name is Nova Apteka. Letro in 2.5 mg red capsules. Anyone ever seen this before? I've been running it off cycle for about a week now for gyno reversal. Seems to be aggravating more than helping!!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Supposedly it's good from other forum boards. No personal experience here though.

----------


## KyleJumpjets

How long do u figure before it kicks in?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Around 7 days.

----------


## KyleJumpjets

I've been takin it for a little over a week. Not feelin it yet. Gyno still seems aggravated...

Damn!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Doses?

----------


## KyleJumpjets

2.5 mg ed

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Did you work your way up to that dose?

----------


## KyleJumpjets

unfortuantely no

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Should have but too late for that now. I say give it another week. If you feel absolutely nothing (cramps, shot libido, dryness) and your Gyno either stays the same or gets worse, then obviously it's bunk. If it does start working, be sure to slowly taper down in .5 increments and use Nolva to combat estrogen rebound.

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Ok dude ill give this stuff a few more days... Then ill get some liquid oral stuff. Hopefully it won't be too late

----------

